# Car Color? what to get it painted



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

I have a 1997 eagle talon, and want to know what color I should get it painted?

Its green with black on the roof. I want it all the same color, and might just get it repainted the same except green all over. 

The cars fender was messed up since I got it so I am replacing that, and maybe the hood too, and then getting it painted. The hood is a little bent up too, but not very noticeable. 

I was going to replace the fender soon after I got the car, and am glad I didn't. I was in an accident, and the other car hit that same fender, and put 2 small dents in it. My insurance company said the accident was my fault, then a few days later they left a message for me, but I was too pissed to call them back, and my insurance price dropped in price so I am guessing the realised that it was the other persons fault. They even admitted that they weren't paying attention when our cars hit. I saw red out the corner of my eye before it happened, and I thought that red was a fire in my car cause I just did rewiring, and here the redness I saw out the corner of my eye was a light that was never on before so when I rewired some stuff I must have wired a light.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Paint it any color you want, but I suggest you paint it the original color(s).

No clue what you are saying about the lights.

BG


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

I don't want the car to look dumb. I am thinking silver, black, green, blue, or white.

Definately not red. I know red would look nice, but don't want higher insurance.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I love silver...


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I don't think my insurance company ever asked me the question what color my car (s)
are. 

BG


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

Red is higher insurance cause most accidents that occur the cars are red, and they are the most pulled over vehicles. Cops like red cars.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

"Arrest me Red" some call it. I was a bit worried about that when I bought my wife's Pontiac.


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

Not sure when I will get to painting this yet. When I got it the fender was all messed up which I just bought a new one, and just found out that the car body has a lot of damage so I need to do a lot of bending, prying with the crowbar, and maybe use a sledge hammer to bend stuff back to make everything match up again.


----------



## 97'sonoma (Feb 15, 2010)

yeah you don't really realize how much damage you're body has til you start getting ready to paint it and even then.....


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

yeah. The body is in great shape other then where the fender was hit. I thought a new fender would fix that, but the body itself is all bent up behind the fender. Just a few scratches on the hood and stuff, but they aren't deep or don't look deep. Rust isn't in the scratches, and the paint looks whitish which is probably the primer under my green paint.


----------

